# Printing quilt labels on inkjet printer



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone printed onto fabric using an inkjet printer? I know you can buy special stuff, but i was thinking you could iron freezer paper onto the back of your fabric (100% cotton) and run it through the printer. This would be for a quilt label. 

Has anyone done this? Thanks!


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Yes, I have done it works great... I use muslin.. Have one I need to do now. Cut freezer paper size of typing paper and go for it.. I have not washed one with this label on.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I have made them using the prepared packets of fabric sheets you get from the fabric store - works great. I've seen a couple of them after several washes and they are intact, barely faded.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have also used the prepared packets of fabric sheets and had terrible results! Years later of washings and the 'stuff' is washing and peeling off!

I have preprinted onto fabric with success. And with quilts that are washed regularly. But you must treat the fabric before printing with a product sold specifically for this purpose...I think it's call Bubble Jet Set. Follow the directions. If you don't do this, then the ink will wash away quickly after washings.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Have done the ones with muslin and freezer paper and so far and many washes later, it is still fine. Just be sure to use the highest resolution you can on your printer then rinse the extra ink out after setting it with a hot iron. Busy Bees2, where do you get the Bubble Jet Set?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

BusyBees2 said:


> I have also used the prepared packets of fabric sheets and had terrible results! Years later of washings and the 'stuff' is washing and peeling off!
> 
> I have preprinted onto fabric with success. And with quilts that are washed regularly. But you must treat the fabric before printing with a product sold specifically for this purpose...I think it's call Bubble Jet Set. Follow the directions. If you don't do this, then the ink will wash away quickly after washings.


I don't know what would peel off -?? - this is just sheets of treated fabric backed with paper that you can run throught the printer - you print, peel the paper off, rinse, heat set, and sew onto the quilt like a regular label. It's the same as printing on muslin that you yourself treat and freezer-paper-back, except it's already done for you. I'm not talking about the transfer sheets - I've never used those; I image those would indeed peel and I don't like the way they feel, anyhow.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

maybe we're thinking of two different products. or maybe it's just the 'old' way of doing it and they've improved over the years. There is one that has an iron on label feel to it. kind of like an old t-shirt whose design is peeling off. That may be the transfer sheets.

The bubble jet set I found at my local quilt shop many years ago. the 16 oz (?) bottle has lasted me a life time since you can save and reuse the left overs.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Oh! labels are sooo much fun! Don't get me started! LOL I have been using two products with my home printers for years, PRINTED TREASURES, inkjet printable fabric sheets, and for even nicer resolution(for putting photos of baby faces etc on your labels), I like EQ printables Premium Cotton Satin Sheets.

They both hold up under a lot of laundering like for baby quilts and so much fun too. You can use your own photos to put on them or use a Clip Art CD/DVD to get thousands of artwork clips to go on your label. Don't over look a picture of yourself to put on a baby quilt so baby will know later who made that quilt.

Have fun! LQ


----------

